# North Coast 7th June



## grant ashwell

I heard a whisper that the odd Wahoo is still about so loaded up the big gear but threw in a couple of lighter rods and a small pack of Pilchards to cover my options. I have never really done much winter fishing as I feel the cold however, today was a cracker-flat seas, warm and water temp of 20 deg.
Trolled the big gun out for a couple of K's without a touch but abandoned this idea when the screen showed lots of classic arches and bottom fish. Dropped a bit of Pilchard and gave the rod a wiggle for the first fish. Then another and 2 more.
I kept the first 2. I think that if it is that easy all the time then I am a convert. All done by 10am. Perhaps there was some skill involved that I have yet to identify


----------



## Davey G

we know whenever you post a trip report theres gonna be some massive slabs of fish flesh involved. and again you don't disappoint.

nice knobs. :shock: 8)


----------



## paulo

I think you need a job, Grant...... leave some fish for the rest of us.
Great knobs.
That first one has to be well over a metre.


----------



## bruus

Wow they are huge, well done. They seem a bit heavy in the last pic


----------



## DennisT

Great Fish.

Great Report.

Well Done Grant


----------



## kayakone

bruus said:


> Wow they are huge, well done. They seem a bit heavy in the last pic


Nup. Not heavy at all. He hasn't caught a marlin for a few weeks and is just wasting away. 

Good onya Grant!


----------



## Marty75

Legend Grant! Were they taken far out or fairly close in?

Marty


----------



## paulo

grant ashwell said:


> I think that if it is that easy all the time then I am a convert. All done by 10am. Perhaps there was some skill involved that I have yet to identify


I think its knowing what it is and what to do, when you see it on the sounder.... and thousands of fishless hours honing that skill to a point where you take it for granted.


----------



## Guest

Nice work again Grant. I'll echo Paulo's comments.


----------



## imnotoriginal

Looks like a tough launch there :lol:

Those are some mighty impressive fish, well done.

Joel


----------



## solatree

Impressive Grant as always - but much uglier than your usual display - its almost a horn on that big one - and we all want to know - how big ?


----------



## carnster

Not one but 2 stonkers. Game over....


----------



## Game fisher

Well done, exciting stuff. Sure gives us all a buzz of excitement.
You have mastered summer fishing, and now rewriting the winter books - things to do in the winter? and catching some record snappers in the winter.

The place looks so familiar, but seems to be caught in New Zeeland, where they all grow that big?

Does anyone have a job of Grant? 
We need to get you off the water and save some for us.


----------



## Squidley

Some kind of sea camel


----------



## Wrassemagnet

They're enormous!


----------



## paulo

Interested to know if you got them on the snapper snatchers your rods are sporting?


----------



## SLB

tidy work there grant!


----------



## grant ashwell

Thanks for reading and the comments...Well, all but the Alf from Summer Bay. He is no-where as flash on the screen as I am..

I was 2 k out fishing a small section of flat rock bottom well away from the regular haunts. I mark everything interesting when I troll during Summer.

I was using a style of Snapper Snatcher-another NZ product that took my eye when I visit. Mackeral colour but brand forgotten.

Ate one fish last night and it was superb. In good with Deb now as she is not so keen on my Summer catch or lack of eating fish.

Grant


----------



## Squidley

grant ashwell said:


> In good with Deb now as she is not so keen on my Summer catch or lack of eating fish.


 :lol: 
Does Deb roll her eyes when you tell her you've caught another marlin?


----------



## Game fisher

Squidley said:


> Does Deb roll her eyes when you tell her you've caught another marlin?


So true


----------



## tonieventer

Stunning fish well done Grant!
Think it might be worthwile driving up for a long weekend during the winter school break 

Cheers

Tonie


----------



## anselmo

Look at that knob

Wait, I mean those knobbies

No, I was right the first time

(nice fish Grant)

bahstahd


----------



## keza

You don't do anything by half do you Grant.
Excellent fish and well down on finding their lair.


----------



## carnster

Would love to know some stats Grant lengths, weights?


----------



## grant ashwell

Didn't take any measurements. Being new to Snapper fishing I did not think that they might be unusually big. Well, I knew they were big but not exceptionally so and I kind of thought that they all had ugly heads. I lost a far bigger one -well it felt much darn bigger.
It must have been luck though as I took the son out yesterday and the reefs were bare except for one big hit that Tyler had which broke off at the knot. He had the rod doubled over.
I noted that there were still Mackeral present on the thermocline but at 20 deg they were too sluggish to entice.

Grant


----------



## Guest

As humble as ever. Love your work Grant.


----------



## Beekeeper

They're a coupla honka knobbies, Grant... pity you didn't take lengths and weights... we'd love to know the stats.

cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Guest

Beasts


----------



## FitzroyFisher

they are some crazy big snapper!


----------

